# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  [Hỏi] Động cơ Brushless

## namrex

Cho em hỏi động cơ brushless là gì, tại sao lại mạnh đến vậy? Nếu thay thế động cơ spindle bằng brushless trong máy cnc thì có thế gia công  được những vật liệu gì. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## duonghoang

Brushless chỉ là tên gọi chung của motor không có chổi than thôi bạn, đơn giản như cái quạt máy tính cũng là brushless rồi, bữa nay công nghệ brushless này được sử dụng rộng rãi trong chế tạo động cơ. Spindle bạn làm bằng động cơ nào cũng được, miễn là đạt đủ tốc độ và mô men là được àh.

----------

namrex

----------

